# Negative Feststellungsklage wg. Klagerücknahme Intrum/TL



## KatzenHai (5 Februar 2004)

Neue Akte, neues Glück.

Als Annex zum ersten Prozess Intrum Justitia aus abgetretenem Recht./.KatzenHai folgt nunmehr die Retourkutsche:
Amtsgericht Bergisch Gladbach
Schloßstr. 21
51429 Bergisch Gladbach

*KLAGE 
und Streitverkündung*

des KatzenHai

Prozessbevollmächtigte:
Rechtsanwälte KatzenHai und Kollegen

gegen

die Fa. Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH, 	
vertr. d. d. Geschäftsführer M.M., 
Pallaswiesenstr. 180-182, 64293 Darmstadt

wegen: negative Feststellungsklage

Streitwert: 55,00 €.

Hiermit bestellen wir uns zu den Prozessbevollmächtigten des Klägers.

Namens und in Vollmacht des Klägers *verkünden wir* der
Fa. Talkline GmbH & Co. KG,
vertr. d. d. Talkline Verwaltungs GmbH, diese vertr. d. d. Geschäftsführer H.V., M.S.H. und T.R.,
Talklineplatz 1, 25337 Elmshorn
*den Streit.*

In der Sache *beantragen wir, fest zu stellen,*

1. dass zwischen der Streitverkündeten und dem Kläger am 08.01.2003 über die Datentelefonnummer 0190/080806 (berechnet unter 11:11:17 Uhr für einen Zeitraum von 2:55 Minuten) keine Vertragsverbindung entstanden ist,

2. dass der Streitverkündeten aus dieser Datentelefonieverbindung keine Forderung in Höhe von 55,00 € entstanden ist,

3. dass die Beklagte keinen Anspruch auf Zahlung von € 55,00 aus dieser Datentelefonieverbindung gegen den Kläger hat.

Weiterhin *beantragen* wir zu erkennen:

4. Die Kosten des Rechtsstreits trägt die Beklagte. 	

5. Das Urteil ist – notfalls gegen Sicherheitsleistung – vorläufig vollstreckbar.	

6. Gem. § 272 ZPO wird der Rechtsstreit mit der Anberaumung eines frühen ersten Termins zur mündlichen Verhandlung durchgeführt.	

7. Gem. § 307 Abs. 2 ZPO wird gegen die Beklagtenseite ohne mündliche Verhandlung das Anerkenntnisurteil erlassen, sofern auf die Aufforderung nach § 276 Abs. 1 S. 1 ZPO der Anspruch ganz oder teilweise anerkannt wird.	

8. Gem. § 331 Abs. 3 ZPO wird gegen die Beklagtenseite ohne mündliche Verhandlung das Versäumnisurteil erlassen, falls nicht diese nicht rechtzeitig anzeigt, dass sie sich gegen die Klage verteidigen will.	

9. Von den ergehenden Urteilen wird eine vollständige Ausfertigung erteilt.	

10. Für den Fall, dass das Urteil für die von uns vertretene Partei einen vollstreckungsfähigen Inhalt hat, wird Vollstreckungsklausel erteilt.	

11. Der jeweilige Zeitpunkt der Zustellungen an die Gegenseite wird bescheinigt (§ 213 a ZPO).


*Begründung*

Es wird zunächst angeregt, die Prozessakte
Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH./.KatzenHai
Amtsgericht Bergisch Gladbach, Az. xx C yyy/03
– durch Klagerücknahme der dortigen Klägerin beendet – 
beizuziehen. 

Diese wird vollumfänglich zum Gegenstand dieser Klage gemacht. Auf den Inhalt der Akte sowie der dort gewechselten Schriftsätze wird vollumfänglich Bezug genommen. Für das Gericht und die Streitverkündete sind Kopien des Widerspruchsschreibens des Klägers vom 09.09.03, der Klagebegründung vom 29.09.03, des richterlichen Beschlusses vom 30.09.03, der Klageerwiderung vom 30.10.03 sowie der Klagerücknahme vom 27.11.03 beigefügt.


*A. Zulässigkeit der negativen Feststellungsklage*

1. In dem kurzen Prozess vor dem erkennenden Gericht (xx C yyy/03 – vgl. beizuziehende Akte) berühmte sich die Beklagte eines Zahlungsanspruchs von € 55,00 gegen den Kläger. Sie behauptete, diesen Anspruch aus abgetretenem Recht der Streitverkündeten erlangt zu haben.
Nachdem der Kläger vorprozessual und prozessual hiergegen erheblich eingewendet hatte, wurde nach Zugang der Ladung zur mündlichen Verhandlung durch die Beklagte die Klage zurück genommen. Da dies ohne Zustimmung des Klägers möglich war, wurde über den berühmten Anspruch nicht entschieden.

2. Der Kläger forderte daraufhin die Beklagte wie auch die Streitverkündete mit anwaltlichem Schreiben vom 06.01.04 auf, den materiell-rechtlichen Verzicht auf die behauptete Forderung zu erklären, da der Kläger durch die rein prozessual wirkende Klagerücknahme nicht gesichert war, dass der berühmte Anspruch nicht erneut geltend gemacht würde.

*Beweis:*
1. Kopie des Schreibens vom 06.01.04 an die Beklagte, als Anlage K 1
2. Kopie des Schreibens vom 06.01.04 an die Streitverkündete, als Anlage K 2

Trotz gesetzter Frist zur Stellungnahme zum 16.01.04 haben weder die Beklagte noch die Streitverkündete dem Kläger bzw. dessen Prozessvertretern gegenüber eine Erklärung abgegeben, was hiermit auch anwaltlich versichert wird.

3. Da die Beklagte sich durch Einleitung des Prozesses und Begründung des behaupteten Anspruch ernsthaft einer Forderung berühmt hat, besteht Rechtsschutzbedürfnis. 

Die Beklagte hätte einen versuchten Prozessbetrug begangen, wenn sie den Prozess ohne ernsthafte Behauptung eines bestehenden Anspruchs betrieben hätte; da dies nicht unterstellt werden kann, muss die Beklagte ernsthaft vom Bestehen dieses Anspruchs ausgegangen sein. Es ist nicht ersichtlich, dass dies materiell-rechtlich nunmehr anders bewertet wird, da die Beklagte ansonsten die Verzichtserklärung innerhalb der Frist abgegeben hätte.

4. Die örtliche Zuständigkeit des berufenen Gerichts ergibt sich vorliegend aus § 29 ZPO am Erfüllungsort des berühmten Anspruchs, welcher nach § 269 BGB am Wohnort des (angeblichen) Schuldners läge, also im Gerichtsbezirk des berufenen Gerichts.


*B. Streitverkündung*

1. Der Kläger hat in dem Erstprozess u.a. eingewandt, dass die behauptete Abtretung der berühmten Forderung – gem. Vortrag der Beklagten erfolgt am 20.08.2003 – nicht wirksam erfolgt sei. Dieser Vortrag wird zunächst auch vorliegend aufrecht erhalten.

Die Streitverkündete hatte sich zunächst des (angeblich abgetretenen) Anspruchs berühmt und diesbezüglich ernsthaft den Kläger zur Zahlung aufgefordert. Nachfolgend hat sie (angeblich) zum gerichtlichen Geltendmachen kurz vor Mahnantragstellung diese Forderung an die Beklagte abgetreten, den Anspruch als solchen also weiterhin rechtlich zur Verfolgung behauptet.

2. Sollte vorliegende Feststellungsklage im Verhältnis zur Beklagten zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass die Abtretung unwirksam ist, müsste die Feststellungsklage als begründet zugesprochen werden, da die Beklagten dann den berühmten Anspruch nicht haben kann. Dies würde jedoch den Kläger gegenüber der angeblichen Zedentin, der Streitverkündeten, nicht materiell-rechtlich absichern, da diese dann den berühmten (nicht abgetretenen) Anspruch verfolgen könnte. Daher bedürfte es in diesem Fall der negativen, materiell-rechtlichen Feststellung der berühmten Ansprüche der Streitverkündeten gegenüber dem Kläger.

3. Die Streitverkündung erfolgt somit aus der Alternativschuldnerschaft zwischen Beklagter und Streitverkündeter zur Erklärung des Verzichts auf die beiderseitig berühmte Forderung.


*C. Berühmter Anspruch*

1. Die Beklagte hat zur Begründung des berühmten Anspruchs mit der Klagebegründung vom 29.09.2003 vorgetragen. Den darin enthaltenen Behauptungen ist der Kläger (vorab) mit der Widerspruchsbegründung vom 09.09.2003 und dezidiert mit der Klageerwiderung vom 30.10.2003 entgegen getreten. Die hierin vorgebrachten Einwände sowie alle Beweisantritte werden zunächst in Bezug genommen und ausdrücklich zum Vortrag dieses Verfahrens gemacht.

2. Der Beklagte und der Streitverkündete obliegt in Bezug auf den berühmten Anspruch die volle Darlegungs- und Beweislast. 

_„1. Eine negative Feststellungsklage darf nur abgewiesen werden, wenn der Anspruch, dessen sich der Feststellungsbeklagte berühmt, feststeht. Bleibt unklar, ob die streitige Forderung besteht, dann muß der auf Negation gerichteten Feststellungsklage ebenso stattgegeben werden wie wenn feststeht, daß der streitige Anspruch nicht besteht.

2. Dem Anspruchsteller in der Rolle des Feststellungsbeklagten obliegt der Beweis derjenigen Tatsachen, aus denen er seinen Anspruch herleitet, denn auch bei der leugnenden Feststellungsklage ist Streitgegenstand der materielle Anspruch.“_

Leitsätze des BGH, Urt. v. 02.03.1993 – VI ZR 74/92, NJW 1993, 1716

Der Kläger erinnert die Beklagte und die Streitverkündete daran, dass die Beweislast für die angebliche Datentelefonverbindung – wie bereits im ersten Prozess dargelegt – bei der Beklagten bzw. der Streitverkündeten liegt. Ein Anscheinsbeweis zu Gunsten der Beklagten bzw. der Streitverkündeten ist nicht anzunehmen.

3. In der Klageerwiderung vom 30.10.2003 – dort S. 8 – wurden bereits entsprechende Instanzurteile verschiedener Gerichte angeführt, deren Einsichtnahme (z.B. über die Internetseite http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm) ebenso angeregt wird wie die Konsultation folgender, neuerer Urteile gleichen Tenors:

· Urteil des AG Viersen vom 20.01.2004 - Az.: 17 C 304/03
· Urteil des AG Osterholz-Scharmbeck vom 15.01.2004 - Az.:4 C 921/03
· Urteil des AG Duisburg vom 09.01.2004 - Az.: 71 C 5094/03
· Urteil des AG Dortmund vom 06.01.2004 - Az.: 107 C 13053/03 He
· Urteil des AG Dortmund vom 06.01.2004 - Az.: 123 C 13483/03 He
· Urteil des AG Krefeld vom 30.12.2003 - Az.: 79 C 484/03
· Urteil des AG Ribnitz-Damgarten vom 22.12.2003 - Az.: 1 C 768/03
· Urteil des AG Neuwied vom 19.12.2003 - Az.: 4 C 1797/03
· Urteil des AG Fürstenfeldbruck vom 12.12.2003 - Az.: 2 C 1386/03
· Urteil des AG Oldenburg vom 11.12.2003 - Az.: E1 C 1096/03 (XX)
· Urteil des AG Meißen vom 28.11.2003 - Az.: 3 C 0601/03
· Urteil des AG Hamburg St. Georg vom 26.11.2003 - Az.: 916 C 427/03

Der Kläger kann alle zitierten Urteile auf Wunsch in ausgedruckter Form vorlegen; der Beklagten und der Streitverkündeten sind die meisten Urteile aus eigener Geschäftserfahrung bekannt, da vorliegende Konstellation regelmäßig Gegenstand der Entscheidungen gewesen ist. Es wird daher beispielhaft lediglich das Urteil des AG Ribnitz-Damgarten vom 22.12.2003 – Az.: 1 C 768/03 – für das Gericht beigefügt. Auf die Entscheidungsgründe im letzten Absatz – S. 4 des Ausdrucks, oben – wird besonders hingewiesen.

4. Ergänzend zum bisherigen Vortrag wird vor diesem Hintergrund auf die Beweisnotwendigkeit der Vorlage eines technischen Untersuchungsberichts gem. § 16 TKV hingewiesen. 

Aus vorstehenden Gründen ist der berühmte Anspruch – weder bei der Beklagten noch bei der Streitverkündeten – vorliegend gegeben. 


*D. Zusammenfassung*

1. Die Beklagte berühmt sich eines Anspruchs aus abgetretenem Recht. Die Beklagte behauptet, mit Abtretung vom 20.08.2003 Inhaberin der Forderung der Streitverkündeten geworden zu sein. Die Abtretung ist erheblich bestritten und nicht belegt. 

2. Der Anspruch (abgetreten oder nicht) besteht materiell-rechtlich nicht. Er ist bislang trotz erheblicher Einwände nicht einmal schlüssig dargelegt. Die technische Richtigkeit der Abrechnung der Datentelefonieverbindung als solche ist nicht belegt.

Gerichtskosten von € 75,00 sind hierbei freigestempelt.

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt
Im Nachtbriefkasten eingeworfen


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Februar 2004)

:thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb: :thumb:  :thumb: :thumb:   :thumb: :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb: :thumb:  :thumb: :thumb:   :thumb: :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb: :thumb:  :thumb: :thumb:   :thumb: :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb: :thumb:  :thumb: :thumb:   :thumb: :thumb::thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb: :thumb:  :thumb: :thumb:   :thumb: :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb: :thumb:  :thumb: :thumb:   :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:   :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:   :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:   :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## sascha (5 Februar 2004)

> Die Beklagte hätte einen versuchten Prozessbetrug begangen, wenn sie den Prozess ohne ernsthafte Behauptung eines bestehenden Anspruchs betrieben hätte; da dies nicht unterstellt werden kann, muss die Beklagte ernsthaft vom Bestehen dieses Anspruchs ausgegangen sein. Es ist nicht ersichtlich, dass dies materiell-rechtlich nunmehr anders bewertet wird, da die Beklagte ansonsten die Verzichtserklärung innerhalb der Frist abgegeben hätte.



Habe ich recht wenn ich sage, dass das der genialste Satz ist?  8)


----------



## Devilfrank (5 Februar 2004)

Ich zitiere mal den "sauren" Kollegen:
"Auf sie mit Gebrüll"!
 :thumb:


----------



## Qoppa (23 Februar 2004)

@ Katzenhai

ich habe mir Deinen Schriftsatz noch einmal durchgelesen. Und ich gestehe: das mit der Streitverkündung habe ich noch nicht verstanden, weder juristisch noch von der Taktik her.

Ich hätte es mir so gedacht: erst einmal gegen die Intrum, was dann erwartungsgemäß für die wegen fehlender Abtretung/Legitimation in die Hose geht. Daraufhin dann sich die Talkline vorknöpfen ...

--> zwei Prozesse, zweimal Kosten, zweimal Anwaltsgebühren für Dich.
Oder habe ich mir das zu einfach zurechtgelegt?


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Februar 2004)

@Quoppa,

die Streitverkündung dient gerade dem "missbräuchlichen" Anhäufen von Prozessen. Was passiert denn, wenn Intrum gar nicht reagiert? Dann bekomme ich ein Versäumnisurteil ohne eigentliche Sachentscheidung, womit aber fest steht, dass Intrum keinen Anspruch hat.
Wenn dann eine Woche später TL Klage erhebn würde, ginge das.
Durch die Streitverkündung ziehe ich TL in die Entscheidung des jetzigen Prozesses mit hinein, so dass das hiesige Ergebnis auch dort gilt. Ist prozessual ziemlich kompliziert, funktioniert aber.
Und nach einem VU gegen Intrum hätte ich kein Rechtsschutzbedürfnis mehr gegen TL, womit der zweite Prozess nach deiner Vorstellung unzulässig wäre ...
Und für die Gebühren lohnt sich der Aufwand ohnehin nicht.


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Februar 2004)

Zwischenstand - Infobrief des Amtsgerichts Bergisch Gladbach:
An die
Rechtsanwälte KatzenHai & Koll.

Az. xx C yy/04             10.02.2004

In dem Rechtsstreit KatzenHai./.Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH

*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Rechtsanwälte,*
Ihnen wird auf Anordnung des Gerichts mitgeteilt, dass die/der Beklagte gemäß § 276 Abs. 1 ZPO zunächst aufgefordert worden ist, binnen einer Frist von 2 Wochen anzuzeigen, ob sie/er sich gegen die Klage verteidigen will.
Dem/Der Beklagten ist ferner eine Frist von *weiteren 2 Wochen* gesetzt worden, um auf die Klage zu erwidern. *Diese weitere Frist läuft also 4 Wochen* nach Zustellung des o.g. Schreibens ab.
Normale Standardbriefinfo. Man soll halt nicht vorher dort für Zwischenstände etc. anrufen. 

Mein nächster Posteingang wird also wohl Mitte/Ende März sein ...


----------



## Der Genervte (26 Februar 2004)

Schade - eigentlich.
 :lupe:


----------



## KatzenHai (26 April 2004)

Anstelle der Verkündung zugestelle an Kl.-Vertr. / Bekl.

AMTSGERICHT BERGISCH GLADBACH

IM NAMEN DES VOLKES

VERSÄUMNISURTEIL

In dem Rechtsstreit
des KatzenHai, Privatanschrift,
Prozessbevollmächtigte:
Rechtsanwälte KatzenHai & Koll.
g e g e n
die Firma Intrum Jurstitia Inkasso GmbH ...
hat das Amtsgericht Bergisch Gladbach, Abt. ..,
im schriftlichen Vorverfahren am 14. April 2004
durch [Name des zuständigen Richters am Amtsgericht]
für  R e c h t  erkannt:

Es wird festgestellt,
1. dass zwischen der Streitverkündeten und dem Kläger am 08.01.2003 über die Datentelefonnummer 0190/080806 (berechnet unter 11:11:17 Uhr für einen Zeitraum von 2:55 Minuten) keine Vertragsverbindung entstanden ist,

2. dass der Streitverkündeten aus dieser Datentelefonieverbindung keine Forderung in Höhe von 55,00 € entstanden ist,

3. dass die Beklagte keinen Anspruch auf Zahlung von € 55,00 aus dieser Datentelefonieverbindung gegen den Kläger hat. 

Die Kosten des Rechtsstreits werden der Beklagten auferlegt.

Das Urteil ist vorläufig vollstreckbar.
Fader Beigeschmack, das ...


----------



## prenz (26 April 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Fader Beigeschmack, das ...



Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge - warum fader Beigeschmack? Weil sich Intrum nicht gerührt hat, oder Talkline nicht hereingezogen wurde?


----------



## KatzenHai (26 April 2004)

Weil es unsportlich ist, sich ganz ohne Verteidigung verurteilen zu lassen, weil Talkline nicht dabei ist, weil hier Popcorntüten ungegessen verfaulen und überhaupt.

Bäh!  :bigcry:


----------



## sascha (26 April 2004)

@prenz

Er wollte den fairen Krieg Mann gegen Mann und hatte stattdessen Gegner, die ihr Heil in der Flucht suchten...


----------



## Der Jurist (26 April 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> @prenz
> 
> Er wollte den fairen Krieg Mann gegen Mann und hatte stattdessen Gegner, die ihr Heil in der Flucht suchten...




Keine Flucht. Die sind überhaupt nicht angetreten. Zum Duell gefordert, haben sie gekniffen. Bei adäquaten Gegner trauen sie sich nicht. Sie schreiben ihre bösen Briefe nur denen, die sie glauben  erschrecken zu können.

Wie sagt man im Rheinland: Bah wat für ´ne fiese Möpp.


----------



## Qoppa (26 April 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ... weil hier Popcorntüten ungegessen verfaulen und überhaupt.


In der Tat! 
- Aber warum nur? Nach dem ersten Fehlschlag hätten sie sich es ja denken können. Aber anstatt eine Verzichtserklärung abzugeben, bleiben sie trotzig - und lassen sich dann wie die Schäflein auf die Schlachtbank führen ... (zum Trost: wenn man die Klagebegründung liest, sieht man förmlich das Gemetzel ... )

Und auch wenn ich mir die neuen Urteile anschaue, kann ich mir keinen Reim darauf machen. So langsam müssten sie doch merken, daß sie im Normalfall mit ihrem Schema x (EVN, womöglich noch gekürzt, allenfalls noch eine Zertifizierung anstelle von Prüfprotokoll) keinen Blumentopf mehr gewinnen können. Oder rechnen sie einfach, daß sie bei minimiertem Aufwand und einigen einkalkulierten Verlusten im Schnitt doch auf ihre Kosten kommen? Also stures Standardvorgehen ohne überhaupt über den konkreten Fall nachzudenken ....


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Oder rechnen sie einfach, daß sie bei minimiertem Aufwand und einigen einkalkulierten Verlusten im Schnitt doch auf ihre Kosten kommen? Also stures Standardvorgehen ohne überhaupt über den konkreten Fall nachzudenken ....


ist doch logisch ?!?!!
warum soll man noch manpower investieren, wenn man sowieso weiß, dass man verliert ?
(wir wissen ja, was davon zu halten ist ... :bash: )


GASTon


----------



## KatzenHai (3 Juli 2004)

Nachtrag aus aktuellem Anlass:

Bereits am 07.05.04 an das Amtsgericht geschickt:
*Kostenfestsetzungsantrag
*
In dem Rechtsstreit 

katzenHai./. Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH

wird beantragt,

die Kosten gegen den Verfahrensgegner gemäß §§ 103 ff ZPO festzusetzen.

Gegenstandswert: 55,00 €
Prozessgebühr §§ 11, 31 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 BRAGO (10/10) 25,00 €
Nichtstreitige Verhandlung §§ 11, 33 Abs. 1 S. 1 BRAGO (5/10) 12,50 €
Post- und Telekommunikation § 26 BRAGO 5,63 €
Zwischensumme netto 43,13 €
16 % Umsatzsteuer § 25 Abs. 2 BRAGO 6,90 €
Zwischensumme brutto 50,03 €
Vorverauslagte Gerichtskosten 75,00 €
Gesamtbetrag 125,03 €

Es wird beantragt, 
alle weiter gezahlten Gerichtskosten hinzuzusetzen und den festzusetzenden Betrag verzinslich ab Antragseingang mit 5 % über dem Basiszinssatz nach § 247 BGB festzusetzen (§ 104 ZPO).

Der Kläger ist nicht zum Vorsteuerabzug berechtigt.

Ferner wird beantragt, 
den Kostenfestsetzungsbeschluss mit einer Vollstreckungsklausel zu versehen.

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt
Festsetzungsverfahren läuft aber noch ...


----------



## KatzenHai (2 August 2004)

... und antragsgemäß festgesetzt.

Im Gegensatz zur ersten Sache (Intrum Justitia aus abgetretenem Recht) wurde diesmal auch sofort per Scheck gezahlt, inkl. Zinsen € 126,35.

Wir sind quitt!,
da drüben ebenfalls inzwischen alles ausgeglichen ist.

Schade, eine Zwangsvollstreckung als Muster für's Forum hätte ihren Reiz gehabt.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, eine Zwangsvollstreckung als Muster für's Forum hätte ihren Reiz gehabt.



Naja, man kann schließlich nicht alles haben. Die werden sicher noch genügend Gelegenheit bieten, daß man ihnen eins reinwürgen kann.
Da wird es noch viel Anlaß zur Freude geben. Leider auch für Ärger.


----------

